# Update on foster/Buddy



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad he's doing better, one day at a time. : )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like Buddy is doing so well. He will grow in confidence with all of your love and patience that you are showing him. Everyday you will see improvement and it will make you very proud of him


----------

